# computer microscope



## mklotz (Dec 28, 2010)

One of my Xmas presents was a computer microscope...







It plugs into a USB port (which also powers the LED illuminators built into the body) and can zoom from 26x to 130x. Images are conveniently displayed on the computer screen - much easier than squinting into a standard microscope monocular. The button on the top center captures still images. It can also capture video but I haven't gotten any pond water to give that a try yet.

Here's what the date on a US dime looks like...






As a test case, I took this shot of the hundredths of an inch scale on a machinist's scale at 26 power...






and at 130 power...






I haven't quite figured out yet how it might be used in the shop but, regardless, it's a neat toy and the grandkids will enjoy it.

If you're interested, Amazon sells it...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000RNL2IO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Loose nut (Dec 28, 2010)

It looks like the base comes off or tilts, if so you could make a new base and some reticules and use it as a comparator, checking tool profiles, thread forms, finished part profiles etc. 

Always handy to have .


----------



## steamer (Dec 28, 2010)

Well Hell...for $44 ...it would be worth the try I think.....

HMMMMMMMM......I wonder if I can stuff that software into a old PC.......to put next to the lathe...

With the microscope mounted in the toolpost ( in my QCTP)  It would be nice for inspection or what have you.....I could also put it on my F1 Mill and use it for a tool makers microscope..........

I'm intriqued!......too many projects!!!!!!!!!! :wall: :wall:

Dave


----------



## Lakc (Dec 28, 2010)

We used to use a commercial computer microscope in forensic failure analysis of returned parts. In many ways its easier then squinting into a regular microscope. 
If you feel like doing the math ;D you can photoresist a scale for each power onto a clear overlay.

Duh, nevermind. I am sure you can count pixels if the software doesnt already do it for you. Here I am thinking analog in a digital world again.....


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 28, 2010)

A few years back, in an effort to branch out from microprocessors, Intel came out with a USB microscope very similar to this one. It could be this model is leveraged from that effort. I bought one back then and I still have it and still use it. Haven't come up with something really useful for it to do in the machine shop yet although I admit I haven't been thinking along those lines. Since I keep bees, I've been using mine to examine Varroa mites, bee larva and other bee hive pests.


----------



## mklotz (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, Loose Nut, it detaches from the base and can be used hand-held although that's a bit tricky at the higher magnifications.

Like you, Dennis, I can't think of any realistic use in the hobby shop but it is a fun toy.


----------



## shred (Dec 29, 2010)

This is kind of funny... I asked for one for X-mas and Santa delivered.

I'm plotting to use it on my CNC to scan parts that need repairing or duplicating. I end up doing quite a bit of that.

Rig the cam to the spindle and drive the table around taking pictures. Combine into huge mosaic. Since you know how much the camera moved with each table move and can find the same point in multiple frames, you can calibrate the camera and measure off the image. In theory such could be done with manual controls, though it would be a lot more work. I tried it with a super-cheap webcam and it worked, but magnification and lighting is pretty much necessary.

http://www.youtube.com/v/2XyKCFZxLTM

Tormach has some more info and some free basic SW, though they gloss over getting the data back into a CAD model as that bit doesn't really exist yet at the hobby level: http://www.tormach.com/blog/?cat=61


----------



## miker (Jan 2, 2011)

Marv, can you capture a frame from the computer keyboard? In other words, not
have to physically touch/shake the actual microscope by pressing the button on top.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess it depends on how you like reverse engineer things. One of the guys at the NAMES shows has a Caterpiller engine project he's been working on for a while. The says he reverse engineered the entire crankcase with a tape measure. The engine design was done before CAD and everything was rounded to the 1/16th inch. I'd be done redrawing the part in the video in CAD long before the machine was done scanning.


----------



## shred (Jan 2, 2011)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on how you like reverse engineer things. One of the guys at the NAMES shows has a Caterpiller engine project he's been working on for a while. The says he reverse engineered the entire crankcase with a tape measure. The engine design was done before CAD and everything was rounded to the 1/16th inch. I'd be done redrawing the part in the video in CAD long before the machine was done scanning.


The main time I used my original lash-up was to capture hole and edge locations off a broken cast part I was making a replacement for (and thus it had to fit in the original location... which I didn't have access to). It was tricky enough to measure the old-fashioned way, so I superglued it back together, scanned and and captured the key dimensions, dropped those into CAD and made a new one. Worked out pretty well as a $10 replacement for the CMM and Optical Comparator I don't have...


----------



## kennyb (Jan 2, 2011)

I see that this fellow at modelengines.info uses a microscope attached to his lathe for machining small parts. The way my eyesight is going I'd need a telescope. He has a nice website with beautiful live steam tugboat model that he has been building. This is the first time I'm trying to post a picture, hope it works. 
                      Ken


----------



## Lakc (Jan 3, 2011)

kennyb  said:
			
		

> I see that this fellow at modelengines.info uses a microscope attached to his lathe for machining small parts. The way my eyesight is going I'd need a telescope. He has a nice website with beautiful live steam tugboat model that he has been building. This is the first time I'm trying to post a picture, hope it works.
> Ken


It worked, quite beautifully in fact. 
Fine optical equipment is very closely related to fine machine work.  I suspect for that setup to be really useful it requires a relatively large depth of field in focus. Very interesting lashup, nonetheless. 

Just wishing I had one of these computer microscopes today to check for striations on an electrical connector I suspected of making a poor contact.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 3, 2011)

miker  said:
			
		

> Marv, can you capture a frame from the computer keyboard? In other words, not
> have to physically touch/shake the actual microscope by pressing the button on top.



Affirmative, if it is like the Intel model and I suspect it is. You also control the focusing and lighting from the mouse.


----------



## shred (Jan 3, 2011)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Affirmative, if it is like the Intel model and I suspect it is. You also control the focusing and lighting from the mouse.


Mine's a Celestron, but looks similar enough the guts are probably identical. It also can take still shots from the keyboard / mouse.


----------



## lugnut (Jan 4, 2011)

I have one that I bought about a year ago, it's a Digital Blue, bought in on Ebay for less than $20. It will take photos to the computer using the key board. The best thing I found it useful for is finding those pesky little metal slivers I get in my finger from time to time. 
It's kind of useful to inspect my tool bit sharpening and drill bits. It has 10X 60X and 200X power.
Mel


----------



## mklotz (Jan 10, 2011)

Loose Nut suggested using it as a comparator so I pulled the reticle out of my handheld comparator and took a couple of shots...











Obviously it works (and those are not even at maximum magnification).


----------

